# Stupid Question



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry this question is stupid but anyways, i've seen those green tube bars in many planted tanks lately. What are they for?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

example? The only thing I can think of are Eheim inlets and outlets


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think he is refering to the EHIEM spray bars.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The green tubes on the right top corner.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Those Green tubes are Eheim parts. Intakes and Returns.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Are they for injecting co2 into the tank? Would I need something like this for my 20g high planted?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

They are from Eheim cannister filters. The vertical bar is the water intake to the cannister and the horizontal bar at the top is a "spray" bar which returns the water to the tank from the cannister.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ooh nice, that seems like a nice canister filter. Better go and look for one


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, I never knew they were so expensive....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

While Eheim may tend to be a little more pricey then some of the other cannisters on the market they also tend to be of higher quality. This point could be argued till the cows come home, I don't think I am leading you down a garden path in saying that its comparing apples to oranges to put the Eheim up against some of the "stuff" that paraded across vendors shelves. Stating this may put me between a rock and hard place, but I stand my cliche ridden ground and proclaim Eheim as cream of the crop.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Some Chinese companies sell their filters with intake and outtake tubes that are the same green color as the Eheim.

Also, if you want the green tube only (or any Eheim parts for that matter) you could buy it direct from the eheim.com site.

An alternative is to make your own using cheap plastic tubes from Home Depot or Lowe's and drilling several holes on them.

--Nikolay


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I never thought that those green tubes were Ehiem parts, I always think of as they were c02 injectors. Now I know that they are Ehiem parts for Ehiem canister filters, it makes me want to get an Ehiem Canister Filter.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I think the Eheim green is a terrible color choice and makes the equipment ugly and intrusive. 

TW


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

They tried to make it blend in with the plants....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The last Eheim 2028 that I bought came with the new generation spray bar and intake tube. They are a nice transparent grey color and blend right in. The really great thing with them is that they have hinged joints which makes it _much_ easier to place them in yor tank for nice clean lines. Nice! 

You can buy them alone now in some of the catalogs like Foster and Smith, if anyone is interested.

Spraybar and Intake tube


----------

